# Blue chicken comb..



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I'm not sure why my chickens comb is blue I just noticed yesterday night. Should I be concerned?? Here is picture, sorry if you can't tell much...
















But has you can see the bottom part is blue even on the sides...


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

@robin416, @Overmountain1, @danathome,


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

@Love My Chickies


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> @Love My Chickies


,
Sorry, I'm new to chickens and have never heard of this. I'll be looking this up to see what I can find.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Love My Chickies said:


> ,
> Sorry, I'm new to chickens and have never heard of this. I'll be looking this up to see what I can find.


Thank you so much! I'm trying to research too!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Some say their rooster gets it and he's totally fine, some say it's a disease... Yikes..


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

@444lover, would you know anything about this?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, quit freaking. Most of us were asleep when you started posting about this. 

My guess, if this is the really dark red bird, it's hormones. And it's telling you it's a male. 

Really do need some better pics.

A black comb is not a good thing. It can indicate heart disease.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

I see nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*This bird is a pullet.

If the comb has a bluish tinge it is often a sign that the bird is not getting enough oxygen; a respiratory issue. Yes, this is something to be concerned about; especially if the comb wasn't this way before. My advice is to separate this bird from any others for observation. Listen for any breathing problems. It may be nothing, but being cautious could prevent a disaster. A discolored comb can indicate many things; something minor or something very serious.*


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> OK, quit freaking. Most of us were asleep when you started posting about this.
> 
> My guess, if this is the really dark red bird, it's hormones. And it's telling you it's a male.
> 
> ...


Can't be a rooster I'll try and get better pictures is was kind of dark at that point.


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Animals45 said:


> @444lover, would you know anything about this?


I have no idea,I've never had chickens,just ducks,geese and cockatiels.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

444lover said:


> I have no idea,I've never had chickens,just ducks,geese and cockatiels.


Thanks anyway!


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

How's she doing?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Love My Chickies said:


> How's she doing?


She's doing great! Not sure what it could possibly be she acts totally normal...


----------



## 444lover (Jan 1, 2018)

Animals45 said:


> Thanks anyway!


You're welcome.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Glad she’s doing better.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> OK, quit freaking. Most of us were asleep when you started posting about this.
> 
> My guess, if this is the really dark red bird, it's hormones. And it's telling you it's a male.
> 
> ...


I'm not freakin' out lol!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Glad she’s doing better.


Thank you! Me too!


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Please keep us posted on her progress!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> I'm not freakin' out lol!


Go back and look. How many posts did you make while the rest of us were sleeping? That's not freaking out?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Go back and look. How many posts did you make while the rest of us were sleeping? That's not freaking out?


Hmm, well I usually always write late, I guess i'd better stop it. lol.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Love My Chickies said:


> Please keep us posted on her progress!


Thank you! I will!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> Hmm, well I usually always write late, I guess i'd better stop it. lol.


You're a mess.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

She's doing fine right now running around with the rest of the flock acting normal so assuming that's a good sign!


----------

